# Anyone used the BBK 16' Ultimate Ladder Stand



## huntnnut (Nov 12, 2004)

They look pretty nice and Galyans has them on sale right now for $79.99 which is about half price from the dealer cost, I may have to give one a try... ...Since BP doesn't have the Strongbuilts on sale at this time...  

Below is a link to the BBK stand for those interested.

http://www.stand-tec-hs.com/ladderstands.html#14

Jeff, I'm probably heading over there shortly if you're interested and want me to p/u you up one just let me know.


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm back with another ladder stand....  

Guy's Galyans is having a great sale right now on all their stands in case anyone is interested in one.


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 18, 2004)

Who?? Where??? do hey have any left?? I want one!!!! Dang,,, i'm in Florida..


----------

